# Cómo variar el beta de un transistor en Circuit Maker



## jeancarlos_54 (May 18, 2009)

tengo una duda respecto al hfe en circuit maker pro
no se como variar el beta de un transistor , si alguien sabe un favor por fa
con una imagen seria chevre..


----------



## Cacho (May 18, 2009)

Esa duda va en Software de Simulación.

Separo esto y lo mando para allá.

Saludos


----------

